# Ohio DNR Shooting Ranges



## Angler_Wanna_Be (Jul 4, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has ever been to any of the Ohio shooting ranges, specifically Delaware or Deer Creek state parks.... I am hoping to take the wife and kids shooting.

Are they staffed? it sounds like it from the ODNR site, and are they kid and novice friendly?

Thanks for any input!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Angler_Wanna_Be said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever been to any of the Ohio shooting ranges, specifically Delaware or Deer Creek state parks.... I am hoping to take the wife and kids shooting.
> 
> Are they staffed? it sounds like it from the ODNR site, and are they kid and novice friendly?
> 
> Thanks for any input!


I shoot at Deer Creek quite often, and yes, it is staffed. The normal ranger there is VERY strict on the safety rules, which I like a lot.

The pistol range is quite far for a beginner, and targets MUST be set up at designated distance, which is around 60 feet. Really no good for defensive practice. There is also a 50 yard range and a 100 yard range. The 50 yard is good for rimfire rifle shooting, but you'll often find a lot of guys shooting their larger rifles there as well, and a lot of AR guys on that shorter 50 yard range. It can be hard to get a bench at the 100 yard range because there are some regulars that will set up there for a LONG time, each one firing one shot about ever 1/2 hour - chit chatting more than shooting.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have used the Grand river range and thoroughly enjoy it. Seems to be a great staff (as of my last visit in the spring) and is kept clean and safe by said staff.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I should have also noted about Deer Creek - both of the rifle ranges are covered, and have VERY solid benches to shoot off. They also have a skeet area for shotgun shooters, and I believe an archery area (but don't quote me on that one.)


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I used to shoot at the Deer Creek range almost weekly, got tired of them being closed on Monday/Tuesday, Holidays, plus the winter months, with that said its a descent range to shoot at. I would like to find a club in the area to join.


----------

